# Need help with fabric template



## Promyvion (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello everyone. I'm currently working on a costume for Halloween this year and I'm having a little trouble. I would like to go as Sam from Trick 'r Treat. I've constructed a foam headpiece that fits like a helmet and is spherical at approximately 13.5" in diameter which is what I found to be the proper scale for Sam's head for a 6'1" adult man. The issue I'm having is mocking up a template for the burlap sack that fits over the head. I've watched the movie a few times and looked over many stills from the movie and it seems that the sack is only two pieces stitched together. I know how I can achieve this with 3 or 4 different pieces stitched together but to be as authentic as possible, I'd like to try to achieve it with only 2. Is there anyone that can tell me if it is possible to layout such a shape onto a flat piece of fabric and what it would look like? Here is a mock up of what my plan is and a screen cap of the mask itself. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Your best bet is probably going to be four petal shaped pieces. Or oblong shapes that are flat on one end and pointed at the other. That way you'll have the stitching in the center front, sides and back. Then you can stitch the "mouth." 
Measure from the top center to below your shoulder or chest. To get the width of one of your pieces, you can measure around the center and divide by 4. Remember to add about half an inch or so to account for the seam.
That's what I would do. But I know there are others on this forum that are good at sewing and may have a better way.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

You can buy some cheap muslin at the fabric store. It's really cheap and a great way to mock up a project. It will become your pattern for the burlap.


----------



## Promyvion (Sep 29, 2015)

deadSusan said:


> Your best bet is probably going to be four petal shaped pieces. Or oblong shapes that are flat on one end and pointed at the other. That way you'll have the stitching in the center front, sides and back. Then you can stitch the "mouth."
> Measure from the top center to below your shoulder or chest. To get the width of one of your pieces, you can measure around the center and divide by 4. Remember to add about half an inch or so to account for the seam.
> That's what I would do. But I know there are others on this forum that are good at sewing and may have a better way.


Yeah, this is what I assume I'll have to end up doing as it doesn't seem there's any way to accurately make this out of 2 pieces. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Promyvion (Sep 29, 2015)

goneferal said:


> You can buy some cheap muslin at the fabric store. It's really cheap and a great way to mock up a project. It will become your pattern for the burlap.


Thanks, I'll surely look into that.


----------

